# Setting Up Shop



## PROWOODWORKER0978 (Oct 15, 2007)

Im Setting Up My New Shop And I Plan To Build All My Cabinets Tool Storage Benches And Workstations Myself I'm Just Looking 4 The Right Plans And Ideas Before I Jump On The First Plans I See. Anyone Have Any Plans/ Info That They Would Like 2 Share.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I built some cabs for my shops. Get a pocket hole jig, it makes it so simple and drawers are a snap too. I have some pics on my website in the shop tour section of various cabinets and mobile tool stands. 

Welcome to the forums John.

Corey


----------

